# Uber to build autonomous-vehicle research center in Michigan



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

.logoSlash{fill:#B80000;} .logoMeta{fill:#999999;}

https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/news/...13782fc&bhid=18762222123118606164858648134296

 









*Uber to build autonomous-vehicle research center in Michigan*
That's a good step for Uber, considering Michigan recently opened the floodgates on self-driving development and deployment.



by Andrew Krok  January 13, 2017 11:21 AM PST

@andrewkrok 
Michigan is the new hot spot for autonomous vehicle development, and Uber is ready to jump on the bandwagon with a new research center.

Uber will open an autonomous-vehicle research center in Wixom, Michigan, by the end of March, the company said at the Automotive News World Congress symposium. It will be using an existing structure on Cartier Drive, instead of building something from the ground up, to speed up its arrival.








Uber's investment in Wixom will create approximately 120 jobs, which is better than nothing. The company reportedly chose Wixom because of its proximity to research universities and other companies in the auto industry.

Michigan is really the place to be when it comes to developing self-driving cars. Governor Rick Snyder recently signed legislation that puts Michigan at the forefront of autonomous development and testing. It's now legal to test and use self-driving (and completely driverless) cars on public roads, and the state also legalized truck platoons and autonomous ride-sharing efforts.

It was such a strong introduction to autonomous development that General Motors quickly announced its intention to develop and build autonomous Chevrolet Bolt EVs in Michigan.

If there's one thing Uber could use right now, it's a state that's willing to put up with its insistence to hustle through the development stage. Uber recently brought a fleet of self-driving Volvo XC90s to California, only to move them all to Arizona after The Golden State pointed out that Uber basically ignored regulations.

Arizona's autonomous legislation is less comprehensive than Michigan's, so those Uber-branded XC90s might be rolling down Woodward Avenue in the near future.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

Wait, Michigan is still a state? People go there on purpose?


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

PCH5150 said:


> Wait, Michigan is still a state? People go there on purpose?


Only the ones who like being near water and away from the giant insects that live down south. This may come as a shock, as many close minded people only think "Michigan=Detroit and Flint", but this state has jobs, lots of jobs, for people who are not too lazy to work. The cost of living is reasonable, there are farms and woods and coastlines as well as cities and burbs, and less government intrusion than many other places in the country. Remember, a lot of the auto jobs coming back to the states are coming to Michigan, not Tennessee!


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

WeirdBob said:


> Only the ones who like being near water and away from the giant insects that live down south. This may come as a shock, as many close minded people only think "Michigan=Detroit and Flint", but this state has jobs, lots of jobs, for people who are not too lazy to work. The cost of living is reasonable, there are farms and woods and coastlines as well as cities and burbs, and less government intrusion than many other places in the country. Remember, a lot of the auto jobs coming back to the states are coming to Michigan, not Tennessee!


It was a bad joke, and I fully retract it. In all honesty, every state in the U.S.A. has lots of beautiful areas and great people. Don't mind my stupid sense of humor!


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

No worries. I was mixing over reaction with boosterism myself. Hell, we blast our state more than outsiders do, and take a bit of pride in our courage living somewhere that scares so many people.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

WeirdBob said:


> No worries. I was mixing over reaction with boosterism myself. Hell, we blast our state more than outsiders do, and take a bit of pride in our courage living somewhere that scares so many people.


Yeah, likewise. I see plenty here in the south that totally reinforces stereotypes we get!


----------

